#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How much should i put as a down payment on a home?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


Most mortgage lenders require a down payment of at least 3 percent.
A few limited mortgage programs require no down payment or a very small one.


Can someone tell me how much down payment should i put on a home?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Most mortgage lenders require a down payment of at least 3 percent.
> A few limited mortgage programs require no down payment or a very small one.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how much down payment should i put on a home?


It actually depends n on the mortgage you choose. The hosue payment differs!

----------

